# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Honger?

## Ilse34

Ik kan weer blijven eten de laatste dagen.
weet niet goed waar het thuis hoort.
bij geestelijke gezondheid of bij dieten.
ik word er dik van.
de meeste dagen eet ik vrij bewust maar rond die periode in de maand ben ik niet meer te stoppen.
erg lastig. 
iemand tips om te stoppen met eten (snoepen)

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Ilse,

Als ik het goed begrijp bedoel je dat je één keer in de maand hier last van hebt? Dat is herkenbaar. Ik denk dat je hierin niet de enigste bent. Misschien geeft dat een beetje troost. Ik zou je hierin niet goed kunnen adviseren, anders was het mij ook wel gelukt.  :Frown:  Maar misschien is het dan een tip voor je om door de dag heen wat kleinere hoeveelheden (vaker) te eten waardoor je misschien minder geneigd bent om te gaan "snaaien". 
Succes! Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## Raimun

@ ilse .....

Telkens je de behoefte voelt iets te eten ..( in die periode toch ! ) drink je 'n glas ( of meerdere  :Wink:  ) ...water .....!!
Daarbij zeg je tegen jezelf : " ik drink nu dit glas water ..en dat is voldoende "..  :Smile: 
Effe doorbijten ...het helpt !! ....autosuggestie = beproefde methode  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

> @ ilse .....
> 
> Telkens je de behoefte voelt iets te eten ..( in die periode toch ! ) drink je 'n glas ( of meerdere  ) ...water .....!!
> Daarbij zeg je tegen jezelf : " ik drink nu dit glas water ..en dat is voldoende ".. 
> Effe doorbijten ...het helpt !! ....autosuggestie = beproefde methode


Raimun,
Dan gaat het toch aardig klotsen in je buik.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

> Raimun,
> Dan gaat het toch aardig klotsen in je buik.


't is voor haar beter dat het klotst in de buik door veel water !!( verdwijnt trouwens vrij snel langs de daarvoor geëigende kanalen  :Frown:  )
dan dat haar buik gaat " hangen " door teveel fast food !! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jolanda27

Raimun, 
Het is moeilijk uit te leggen maar het hongergevoel gaat er niet echt mee weg.  :Frown:  Maar het is de moeite van het proberen waard.

----------


## Raimun

> Raimun, 
> Het is moeilijk uit te leggen maar het hongergevoel gaat er niet echt mee weg.  Maar het is de moeite van het proberen waard.


natuurlijk niet enkel door dat water !! ..je moet jezelf ook wijsmaken dat je enkel maar water nodig hebt ..ipv. 'n tussendoortje  :Frown: 
Het tweede is wellicht belangrijker dan het eerste !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ilse34

Bedankt voor jullie antwoorden.
miss is dat nog wel eens een idee om te toe te leggen op autosugesstie - hypnose. 
is googlen.

----------


## hanny22

Het is belangrijk om gewoon gezondhttp://www.gezondetussendoortjesrecepten.nl/ te eten en te zorgen dat je genoeg eiwitten en mineralen binnen krijgt. Ik ben al een tijdje bezig met deze gezonde recepten kijk maar naar me signature! (-: Voel me heerlijk.

Hanny

----------


## christel1

Je kan misschien een gezonde tussendoortjes nemen, een appel of zoiets zodat je toch zo geen hongergevoel meer, strikt dieeet aanhouden is quasi onmogelijk en dan ga je toch automatisch al terug eens in de snoeptrommel of in de koelkast gaan piepen. Ik heb altijd fruit in huis en dan ga ik eerder daar een stuk van nemen dan bv een koek (als ik die al in huis heb) en leg je maaltijd ook op een klein bord, dan lijkt het of je meer mag eten, is wel optisch bedrog maar volgens mij werkt dit dan dus ook psychologisch want als je dezelfde portie op ee groot bord ziet liggen dan denk je al direct, amai dit is weinig. Ook een portie rauwkost bij elke maaltijd geeft een meerwaarde en daar zitten geen calorieën in (geen bonen eten of maïs) maar tomaten, komkommers, sla, ui of wat je maar lust van rauwkost. Gewokte groentjes zijn ook altijd lekker en daar hoef je nog geen sausje bij, gewoon het stoofnat. Misschien eens proberen ?

----------


## Claudia1979

Het beste is om gezondheidsproducten te nemen die je hongergevoel verlagen.

Denk bijvoorbeeld aan:

- kokosolie (http://www.purekokosolie.nl) 
- kaneel
- eiwitten (groenten, vis, vlees en ei)
- verzadigd gezonde voeding

----------

